# Please comment my designs



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello dear skyscraper people, I'm a student filling some of his spare time making architectural designs, hope you can give some feedback since feedback has been extremely rare for me till now


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Well, a little note on architecture and jokes:

The thing with buildings is that they're built for 40 years. The thing with jokes is that they grow old very fast. Ergo: cheap jokes and architecture are a horribly incompatible.

The 1st and 3rd are charming effects though.


----------



## Chong (Jun 27, 2008)

are you kidding? the first one butchers 300 year-old houses... the last one is really funny, a strange twist to "urban jungle"


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Actually I quite like number three. Wouldn't be too hard to do and gives a nice appearance.


----------



## vachej (Jun 23, 2011)

I think your renderings are an entirely just criticism of the current
trends in tower design. Your point is well taken that now of
course, it is the look of the tower itself, and only the look of it and
from some considerable distance, that comprises the entire
basis for a buildings design. What this means is that we have now
exited architecture in the sense of buildings designed according
to what people need, much less what they might take delight in being in.
We have abandoned architecture so as to now fully embrace a building
as vehicle by which to try to disturb the bourgeois sensibility. 
It is not enough merely to be drab, to be a bore. A building must
now irritate, must offend, must intensify the dystopianization of
the cities where the rise, not merely be content to passively contribute to it.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Wessel you are quite talented... Can I ask about your background? Why do you use that software, etc?


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

oh hello guys, I actually totally forgot about this thread  Thanks for replying, by now I'm an architecture student in Delft, which I wasn't one year ago. I already left behind this style, it's now a little more subtile... Thanks for the feedback. @Gherkin: I used photoshop because I was familiar with the program and I feel it is very satisfying.


----------

